
MagicJack's Next Act: Disappearing Cell Phone Fees - mshafrir
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=9511411
======
skolor
At the very least I hope these go to Market. This doesn't seem all that useful
(at least not to me), but a USB device that can communicate via GSM sounds
like it would be very fun to play with.

------
oomkiller
I want one of these, but open, so I can use my own VoIP SIP information and
integrate with my pbx.

------
ams6110
Does anyone actually have a good experience with MagicJack's service? The idea
of this device is cool, but people I know who've tried the conventional
MagicJack, and reviews I've read of it, are both in agreement that it sucks
pretty badly.

------
wglb
Uh, _Borislow said the device is legal because wireless spectrum licenses
don't extend into the home._ sounds a bit suspicious. If the cell carriers
radio signals extend to the home, do they suddenly become unlicensed? I think
not. Smacks of regulatory action upcoming.

Consider the illegal cellphone jammers. Those use licensed spectrum, yet they
are illegal because they are not licensed.

~~~
TallGuyShort
No, they're illegal because FCC regulations specifically ban any device that
interferes with other transmissions, _especially_ transmissions over reserved
frequencies. By the letter of the law, this is actually kind of a gray area,
IMO. I think if it does get nailed down, it will only be because the cell
phone companies retaliate against users because of some license agreement
loop-hole. I'm not sure how the FCC actually stands on the issue of in-your-
home, but as long as the device doesn't transmit a disruptive signal outside
of the house, I think the MagicJack people are in the right here.

(full disclosure: I'm not a lawyer, but an amateur radio enthusiast - so I've
read a fair bit about the issue)

~~~
wglb
Interesting point. I know there are exceptions to licensing for certain
services--as is noted elsewhere in this thread the FM transmitters for mp3
players and the like, but I was under the impression that was specifically
included by the regulations. What is interesting is whether that applies to
any frequency.

~~~
karzeem
My high school radio station's transmissions could only reach to the near side
of the school parking lot, and I'm pretty sure that was to avoid having to
deal with the FCC. Isn't this pretty much the same thing? If your transmission
peters out at a small radius, I think the FCC doesn't get involved.

------
steveklabnik
Is listening illegal? Or just transmitting?

This will be interesting, no doubt.

------
bhseo
Does it make a call to every cellphone in range?

That would be a cool way to spam.

